# Any way to remove users from my block list?



## Obryn (Jul 17, 2017)

I believe I have people there, but I also believe in letting bygones be bygones, so I would like to remove any, if so.

I can only see options to add people, however, when I click Edit Block List.


----------



## Nagol (Jul 17, 2017)

Everyone you've blocked will appear in the ignore list with a checkbox to the left.  Clear the checkmarks from those you wish to unblock and click the "Save Changes" button.  If all you are seeing is the User Name prompt, you don't have anyone blocked.


----------



## Obryn (Jul 17, 2017)

Nagol said:


> Everyone you've blocked will appear in the ignore list with a checkbox to the left.  Clear the checkmarks from those you wish to unblock and click the "Save Changes" button.  If all you are seeing is the User Name prompt, you don't have anyone blocked.



Cool then. I had remembered doing so, but I guess I have not!


----------



## Sadras (Aug 11, 2017)

Nagol said:


> Everyone you've blocked will appear in the ignore list with a checkbox to the left.  Clear the checkmarks from those you wish to unblock and click the "Save Changes" button.  If all you are seeing is the User Name prompt, you don't have anyone blocked.




Hi. Two questions:
1) Where do I find my ignore list. I'm not sure if I have added someone by error or if the person has indeed put me on their ignore list (though there was no reason to, that I'm aware of).
2) Worst case scenario, if I am on their ignore list, will they still receive an email if I send it to them?


----------



## Nagol (Aug 11, 2017)

Sadras said:


> Hi. Two questions:
> 1) Where do I find my ignore list. I'm not sure if I have added someone by error or if the person has indeed put me on their ignore list (though there was no reason to, that I'm aware of).
> 2) Worst case scenario, if I am on their ignore list, will they still receive an email if I send it to them?




1) Click  Settings (Upper right of screen) --> My Settings Menu (on the left of the screen ) contains the My Account block which contains the choice Edit Blocked List

2) No idea if you can send an email to an ignored user.


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 13, 2017)

Nagol said:


> 2) No idea if you can send an email to an ignored user.




I think so, because I've gotten PMs from people I blocked.

That said, if someone has blocked you, that means they do not want to hear from you so you really shouldn't be PMing them.


----------

